# NEW KID AT THE JOB (private company)



## TheApprenticeKID (Nov 25, 2015)

so i just got hired recently at this one company and supportively i am assigned to this journey man (the boss) to work with but instead he decided to make me work with this one guy that is also a level 1 apprentice. most of the time only him and i works at the jobsite and boss only shows up at the end of the day to check on us. 

is that legal or not? what should i do? i believe the company doesnt have any benefits and i dont want to injure myself and get no coverage. i would at least want to have an experience journey man to check on us everytime to make sure what we're doing is safe rather than have a guy that just know how to do it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

TheApprenticeKID said:


> so i just got hired recently at this one company and supportively i am assigned to this journey man (the boss) to work with but instead he decided to make me work with this one guy that is also a level 1 apprentice. most of the time only him and i works at the jobsite and boss only shows up at the end of the day to check on us.
> 
> is that legal or not? what should i do? i believe the company doesnt have any benefits and i dont want to injure myself and get no coverage. i would at least want to have an experience journey man to check on us everytime to make sure what we're doing is safe rather than have a guy that just know how to do it.


Your boss has a girlfriend.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TheApprenticeKID said:


> so i just got hired recently at this one company and supportively i am assigned to this journey man (the boss) to work with but instead he decided to make me work with this one guy that is also a level 1 apprentice. most of the time only him and i works at the jobsite and boss only shows up at the end of the day to check on us.
> 
> is that legal or not? what should i do? i believe the company doesnt have any benefits and i dont want to injure myself and get no coverage. i would at least want to have an experience journey man to check on us everytime to make sure what we're doing is safe rather than have a guy that just know how to do it.


Around here that is certainly not legal on many jobs. There should always be someone with knowledge about the job, Small residential companies are notorious for not checking on jobs and leaving inexperienced workers alone.


----------



## TheApprenticeKID (Nov 25, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Around here that is certainly not legal on many jobs. There should always be someone with knowledge about the job, Small residential companies are notorious for not checking on jobs and leaving inexperienced workers alone.


hahaha soo you saying that it is a common "practice" then?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TheApprenticeKID said:


> hahaha soo you saying that it is a common "practice" then?


 On some jobs yes not sure how common but it is done and not a very good idea


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

TheApprenticeKID said:


> so i just got hired recently at this one company and supportively i am assigned to this journey man (the boss) to work with but instead he decided to make me work with this one guy that is also a level 1 apprentice. most of the time only him and i works at the jobsite and boss only shows up at the end of the day to check on us.
> 
> is that legal or not? what should i do? i believe the company doesnt have any benefits and i dont want to injure myself and get no coverage. i would at least want to have an experience journey man to check on us everytime to make sure what we're doing is safe rather than have a guy that just know how to do it.


Definitely not cool.

What tasks are you performing? Do you know if you're working live?


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

TheApprenticeKID said:


> so i just got hired recently at this one company and supportively i am assigned to this journey man (the boss) to work with but instead he decided to make me work with this one guy that is also a level 1 apprentice. most of the time only him and i works at the jobsite and boss only shows up at the end of the day to check on us.
> 
> is that legal or not? what should i do? i believe the company doesnt have any benefits and i dont want to injure myself and get no coverage. i would at least want to have an experience journey man to check on us everytime to make sure what we're doing is safe rather than have a guy that just know how to do it.


A lot of grey areas in your questions. What tasks were you 2 first years assigned? Were live circuits involved? Was your co-worker comfortable with doing the tasks assigned? 
Couple things you should do. Know (not just believe) what benefits/perks the company offers. Also check the legislation in your area to find out what's legal. It's a lot of boring reading but you should know the basics. 
One thing that I would bet is legal is for you to refuse unsafe work.


----------



## TheApprenticeKID (Nov 25, 2015)

CGW said:


> Definitely not cool.
> 
> What tasks are you performing? Do you know if you're working live?


nah make sure the power is off.


----------

